# German Shepherd Puppy Tail Curled Question.



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Have a Few Questions in regards to this. We Have added a new member to the family Miss Nova! 8 Week old AKC German Shepherd. Have noticed that when she is running around the house her Tail is curled almost like a Question mark. "attached photos". When she is relaxed, eating or laying down its straight. If she is sniffing around its straight as well. But as soon she starts playing or running around goes curled again. She is 100% Purebred Mom and dad were on site as well as grandparents. She is just a family dog, not showing her or anything. Is this something common for young pups? Will it go to normal as she grows? Obviously regardless she will be loved. But has me worried a little bit. I'm no vet at all but her tell feels normal, no bumps feels straight. Hopefully can get some answers! Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nothing to worry about. It goes away in most puppies, but then others will keep the "gay" tail (high carriage) as they mature.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

duplicate thread


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Was not sure Where to post my question. My apologies.


----------

